# Starker Gamer-Pc für 1000 €



## frenchhouse (6. Januar 2013)

*Starker Gamer-Pc für 1000 €*

Hallo Community,

ich wollte mir einen leistungsfähigen Gamer Pc für bis zu 1000 € 
zulegen. Ich habe leider gar keine Ahnung von dem ganzen Hardware Kram und würde mich auch gerne intensiv damit befassen, finde aber leider keinen
gescheiten Guide oder Tipps die mich aufklären.

Deshalb wollte ich mal die Experten unter euch fragen, was ihr so in den Blechkasten verbauen würdet.
Hatte vor sie Sachen bei einem Online-Shop wie "hardwareversand" zu bestellen und auch schon fertig zusammenbauen
zu lassen.

Vielen Dank im voraus für jede Antwort!

Grüße 
frenchhouse


----------



## Shorty484 (6. Januar 2013)

Guck mal hier 

http://forum.pcgames.de/kaufberatun...ufberatung-pc-konfigurations-vorschlaege.html


----------



## svd (6. Januar 2013)

PC Games hat hier ein Hardwarespecial zu Spiele PCs verschiedener Preis- und Leistungsklassen.

Die Preise, vor allem für Grafikkarten, sind mittlerweile nochmal ein Stück runtergegangen, Gehäuse sind noch immer Geschmacksache, aber prinzipiell kannst du die dort gelisteten Komponenten (oder äquivalente diverser Hersteller) bedenkenlos übernehmen.

Kurz zusammengefasst sind folgende Komponenten Teil eines jeden Grundgerüsts:


Gehäuse: Am besten mit USB 3.0 Anschlüssen im Frontpanel (dann ist es mit Sicherheit schon "modern" genug für alles  ), evtl. Anzahl der vorinstallierte Lüfter vergleichen
ca. 500W Netzteil eines Markenherstellers (beQuiet, Thermaltake...)
8GB DDR3-1600 RAM
1TB Festplatte, wenn möglich keine "Eco" oder "Green" Version (diese drosseln zwecks Stromsparmaßnahmen die Leistung)
AMD HD7950 (OC) Grafikkarte, derzeit bestes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis
08/15 DVD Laufwerk, evtl. Rezensionen nach Bemerkungen zur Lautstärke durchsuchen, ist im Prinzip aber wurst

Die Kombination Mainboard und CPU hängt von dem Wunsch ab, den PC Übertakten zu können. Für Enthusiasten ein Muss, Normalos kommen auch ohne freien Multiplikator gut aus.

Für den Übertakter PC brauchst du:


Eine Intel CPU mit "K" Kürzel, der Core i5-3570K ist der Vernünftigste
Ein Sockel 1155 Mainboard mit dem Intel Z77 Chipsatz
Einen Sockel 1155 Tower Kühler für ca. 35-40€

Der (unter normalen Bedingungen quasi gleichschnelle) Standardtakt PC bekommt:


Einen Sockel 1155 Intel Core i5-3470
Ein Sockel 1155 Mainboard mit dem Intel H77 Chipsatz
Einen Sockel 1155 Tower Kühler für ca. 20-25€ (zB "Xigmatek Gaia")


----------



## Herbboy (6. Januar 2013)

Ja, wenn man die 1000 Euro wirklich ausgeben WILL, wird es schon beinah schwer  mehr als eine AMD 7950 macht wenig Sinn, da man da für 20% mehr Geld kaum eine Steigerung bekommt und erst für SEHR viel Geld wirklich ein Plus hat - da sollte man dann lieber früher erneut aufrüsten, als sich eine sauteure Karte zu kaufen.

Und ansonsten könnte man die 1000€ an sich nur ausreizen, wenn man ein besonders gutes Gehäuse und ne sehr große SSD dazunimmt. Hier mehr zu SSDs: SSD Kaufberatung: Lohnt sich eine SSD als Festplatten-Alternative? Technik-Infos und Kauftipps    für windows und anwendungen lohnt sich eine SSD in jedem Falle, der Rest ist aber wirklich eher "Luxus"


----------



## frenchhouse (6. Januar 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ja, wenn man die 1000 Euro wirklich ausgeben WILL, wird es schon beinah schwer  mehr als eine AMD 7950 macht wenig Sinn, da man da für 20% mehr Geld kaum eine Steigerung bekommt und erst für SEHR viel Geld wirklich ein Plus hat - da sollte man dann lieber früher erneut aufrüsten, als sich eine sauteure Karte zu kaufen.
> 
> Und ansonsten könnte man die 1000€ an sich nur ausreizen, wenn man ein besonders gutes Gehäuse und ne sehr große SSD dazunimmt. Hier mehr zu SSDs: SSD Kaufberatung: Lohnt sich eine SSD als Festplatten-Alternative? Technik-Infos und Kauftipps    für windows und anwendungen lohnt sich eine SSD in jedem Falle, der Rest ist aber wirklich eher "Luxus"


 
Also die Kohle komplett raushauen muss nicht sein  ich wäre halt bereit das Geld auszugeben wenn ich dafür die dementsprechende Leistung bekomme. Aber gegen ein bisschen weniger hätte ich auch nichts


----------



## Herbboy (6. Januar 2013)

Dann schau Dir den PC in dem Artikel-Link an, ca 900€ - ginge auch noch etwas günstiger, wenn man ein "Normalgutes" Gehäuse nimmt usw.

Hab mal ein eigenes Beispiel unten angehangen, das würde mit Zusammenbau ca 965€ kosten. Ich hab da aber auch ein echt gutes Netzeil "eingebaut", und nen CPU-Kühler zum Übertakten, ne großzügig dimensionierte SSD, und das Gehäuse ist eh auch Geschmackssache, das ist nur ein Beispiel für ein schon recht gutes.

Wenn Du nicht unbedingt übertakten willst, kannst Du bei der CPU auch einen i5-3470 nehmen und als Kühler einen für 15-20€, da sparst Du zusammen auch schon wieder ca 40-50€, und beim Netzteil würde ein günstigeres für 40-50€ auch schon reichen. Gehäuse kann man auch für 30€ schon gute bekommen. Du könntest also auch unter 900€ landen, oder auch noch günstiger, denn die SSD ist halt für den Komfort im Windowsalltag, da wären an sich auch 60-64GB genug, wenn man ab und an mal Windows etwas aufräumt. Mit den 120-128GB kannst Du aber windows und wirklich alle Programme problemlos da installieren, dazu noch einiges an eigenen Dokumenten und vlt. auch 2-3 Spiele. 

Ach ja: Festplatte hab ich einfach mal 1000GB genommen.


PS: Budget ist aber ohne Windows - oder kommt das noch dazu?


----------



## frenchhouse (10. Januar 2013)

wie wäre dieser denn?


----------



## Herbboy (10. Januar 2013)

Bis auf die Festplatte alles okay - die ist nämlich 2,5 Zoll, für Notebooks. Das macht keinen Sinn, die zu nehmen.


----------



## svd (10. Januar 2013)

Und vlt. nicht die Sapphire Karte nehmen, sondern eine Gigabyte oder XFX.


----------



## xxx777 (11. Januar 2013)

svd schrieb:


> Und vlt. nicht die Sapphire Karte nehmen, sondern eine Gigabyte oder XFX.



Warum? Was spricht gegen die Sapphire bzw. für die anderen?


----------



## svd (11. Januar 2013)

Allgemein gehören die Sapphire Karten schon zu den leisen und schnellen Produkten.

Bei den Karten aus der HD7870 Serie häufen sich aber die negativen Rezensionen, da es bei den betroffenen Benutzern zB zu Abstürzen kommt.
Das kann natürlich viele andere Gründe haben, wie Treiberkonflikte nach dem Grafikkartenwechsel, ein unterdimensioniertes Netzteil, etc.

Es wird auch genug Leute geben, die überhaupt keine Probleme mit einer Sapphire HD7870 haben.
Aber wenn, Hausnummer, 7 von 10 Leuten keinerlei Schwierigkeiten haben, ist dir das trotzdem herzlich egal, wenn du unter den drei Pechvögeln bist.  
Bei den HD7870ern der Mitbewerber wird die Karte an sich, gefühlt, weniger oft direkt mit Systeminstabilitäten in Zusammenhang gebracht...

Der Einwurf, die Sapphire HD7870 zu meiden, ist also nur ein Vorschlag, um, hoffentlich, späteren Ärger von vornherein auszuschließen, bzw. die Wahrscheinlichkeiten dafür zu minimieren. Es entstehen ja keine Mehrkosten, könnte aber sehr wohl Nerven sparen...


----------



## frenchhouse (11. Januar 2013)

Hey, erstmal danke für eure Antworten! Habe mir jetzt nochmal was anderes zusammengestellt. Wäre das für den Preis auch gut?
Grüße

Gehäuse: Sharkoon T28 blue edition
ALTERNATE ... =pcBuilder

Prozessor: Intel® Core™ i5-3470
ALTERNATE ... =pcBuilder

Grafikkarte: PowerColor Radeon HD 7870 PCS+
ALTERNATE ... =pcBuilder

Mainboard: GIGABYTE GA-H77-DS3H
ALTERNATE ... =pcBuilder

HDD: Seagate ST1000DM003 1 TB
ALTERNATE ... =pcBuilder

RAM:Corsair DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit
ALTERNATE ... =pcBuilder

Laufwerk: LG GH-24NS
ALTERNATE ... =pcBuilder

Netzteil: Antec High Current Gamer HCG-620
ALTERNATE ... =pcBuilder

CPU Lüfter: Alpenföhn Sella
ALTERNATE ... =pcBuilder

Betriebssystem: Windows 7 64-Bit
________________________________________

829,77 €


----------



## Herbboy (11. Januar 2013)

Ja, das wäre auch okay.


----------



## frenchhouse (13. Januar 2013)

Ich hoffe ich geh euch noch nicht auf den Senkel.  Hab dann doch nochmal was am Netzteil, Mainboard und Prozessor geändert.
Der i-5-3570 ist ja nur 10 € teurer und hat mehr Leistung soweit ich das sehe, dann nehm ich doch lieber
den oder? 

Meine Konfiguration sieht jetzt folgendermaßen aus:

Gehäuse: Sharkoon T28 blue edition
Sharkoon T28 blue edition

Prozessor: Intel® Core™ i5-3570
Intel® Core

Grafikkarte: PowerColor Radeon HD 7870 PCS+
PowerColor Radeon HD 7870 PCS+ MYST Edition

Mainboard: AsRock H77 Pro4/MVP
ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP

HDD: Seagate ST1000DM003 1 TB
Seagate ST1000DM003 1 TB

RAM: Corsair DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit
Corsair DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit

Laufwerk: LG GH-24NS
LG GH-24NS

Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9 480W CM
be quiet! Straight Power E9 480W CM

CPU Lüfter: Alpenföhn Sella
Alpenföhn Sella

Betriebssystem: Windows 7 64-Bit
________________________________________

€ 859,77

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## frenchhouse (13. Januar 2013)

Ich hoffe ich geh euch noch nicht auf den Senkel.  Hab dann doch nochmal was am Netzteil, Mainboard und Prozessor geändert.
Der i-5-3570 ist ja nur 10 € teurer und hat mehr Leistung soweit ich das sehe, dann nehm ich doch lieber
den oder? 

Meine Konfiguration sieht jetzt folgendermaßen aus:

Gehäuse: Sharkoon T28 blue edition
Sharkoon T28 blue edition

Prozessor: Intel® Core™ i5-3570
Intel® Core

Grafikkarte: PowerColor Radeon HD 7870 PCS+
PowerColor Radeon HD 7870 PCS+ MYST Edition

Mainboard: AsRock H77 Pro4/MVP
ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP

HDD: Seagate ST1000DM003 1 TB
Seagate ST1000DM003 1 TB

RAM: Corsair DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit
Corsair DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit

Laufwerk: LG GH-24NS
LG GH-24NS

Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9 480W CM
be quiet! Straight Power E9 480W CM

CPU Lüfter: Alpenföhn Sella
Alpenföhn Sella

Betriebssystem: Windows 7 64-Bit
________________________________________

€ 859,77

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Enisra (13. Januar 2013)

naja, was willste nur mit Win7 wenn man gleich 8 nehmen kann, was sogar ganze 3€ billiger als Home Premium


----------



## Herbboy (13. Januar 2013)

Der PC ist gut, Windows ist Geschmackssache.


----------



## frenchhouse (13. Januar 2013)

Wow, merke gerade das ich bei Alternat 100 € für den Zusammenbau draufzahle. Da komme ich bei Hardwareversand ja deutlich günstiger weg! Allerdings musste ich das Gehäuse ändern, da HWV das besagte nicht im Angebot hat.
Ich hab außerdem das Netzteil, Grafikkarte & den Kühler geändert, da der Alpenföhn zu viel wiegt und nicht vom Anbieter verbaut wird, ich selbst traue mich da nicht ran 
Windows 8 würde ich dann auch nehmen, die SB-Version 64 Bit

Meine Fragen nun.
-Ist der Kühler auch in Ordnung?
-Passt in das Gehäuse alles rein und ist es allgemein okay?
-Reicht das Netzteil auch für diese Konfiguration?

Vielen Dank erstmal für eure schnellen Antworten!


Gehäuse: BitFenix Shinobi Midi-Tower USB 3.0 black
http://lb.hardwareversand.de/article...48895&agid=631

Prozessor: Intel® Core™ i5-3570
http://lb.hardwareversand.de/article...3549&agid=1617

Grafikkarte: Gigabyte Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition, 2GB GDDR5, PCI-Express
http://lb.hardwareversand.de/article...7546&agid=1165

Mainboard: AsRock H77 Pro4/MVP
http://lb.hardwareversand.de/article...8054&agid=1601

HDD: Seagate ST1000DM003 1 TB
http://lb.hardwareversand.de/article...3882&agid=1342

RAM: Corsair DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit
http://lb.hardwareversand.de/article...8850&agid=1193

Laufwerk: LG GH-24NS
http://lb.hardwareversand.de/article...46257&agid=699

Netzteil: be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER BQT E9-450W 80+Gold
http://lb.hardwareversand.de/article...1136&agid=1627

CPU-Lüfter: Scythe Katana 4
http://lb.hardwareversand.de/article...60115&agid=669

Betriebssystem: Microsoft Windows 8 64-Bit (SB-Version)

____________________________________________

826,62 €


----------



## Enisra (13. Januar 2013)

klar geht der in Ordnung, und naja, das Gewicht ist eigentlich nur beim Transport interesant, denn so hängen das nicht direkt am PCB sondern wird noch durch ne Klammer und Füße verteilt


----------



## Herbboy (13. Januar 2013)

Jo, passt auch alles, aber ehrlich gesagt: nen Kühler selber einbauen ist nicht so schwer, vor allem da Du ein Gehäuse nimmst, dass "unter" dem CPU-Sockel ein Loch hat, damit Du - falls nötig - auch ohne Boardausbau den alten Kühler entfernen und den neuen draufmachen kannst: hier gut zu sehen, links oben das viereckige Loch, das ist genau auf der Höhe vom CPU-Sockel: http://www.technic3d.com/article/pics/1271/BITFENIX_Shinobi-5.jpg 

Also einfach auch das rechte Seitenteil abnehmen, dann kommst Du durch das Loch an die Stelle "unter" der CPU ran.

Aber der Katana ist auch okay.


ach ja: bei hardwareversand.de kannst Du sogar noch nach Erhalt des PCs per mail nen Code für die AMDNeverSettle.Aktion anfordern (KdNr, Bestellnr. usw angeben), den bekommst Du für den Kauf einer AMD 7870 - da kriegst Du dann Far Cry3 als Downloadversion per Code kostenlos dazu.


----------



## frenchhouse (14. Januar 2013)

Super Tipp, danke dir! und allen anderen natürlich auch


----------

